# Mehrere Vhosts auf einem Server mit mehreren IPs ?



## MiNiMaG (10. Dezember 2004)

Vorgeschichte:

Ich bin von einem vServer (1 IP, 1 Domain) auf einen rootserver (3 IPs, 3 Domains) umgestiegen.
Ich hatte zuvor oident und psyBNC installiert und einen Reverse-Eintrag bei meinem ISP gemacht (Bsp.:  ich.hab.keine.domain.de)
Es hat auch alles Prima geklappt

Folgende Überlegung:

Wenn ich jetzt 3 IP Adressen habe, kann ich mir ja drei Reverseeinträge machen.

Bsp.: 
ich.hab.keine.domain.de
rosa.mailbox.de
Comodore64.war.ein-geiles-teil.de

Frage 1: 

Wie sag ich das dem oident und dem psyBNC dass es jetzt mehrere vHosts gibt ?

Frage 2:

Ist es möglich z.B. nur mailbox.de als Reverse-Eintrag einzutragen und dann
gruene.mailbox.de, blaue.mailbox.de, rote.mailbox.de als vHost zu erhalten ?
Wenn ja, wie ? 
(Sollte dann natürlichmittels psyBNC im IRC so beim User angezeigt werden)

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## JohannesR (10. Dezember 2004)

Du kannst die drei Domains auf eine IP binden, dann musst du diese nur noch in deine psyBNC-Config einstellen, denke ich mal. Mit diesem Bouncer-Kruppzeug kenn ich mich nicht aus.  Natuerlich kannst du auch die drei (Sub)Domains auf drei IPs binden, aber das bringt irgendwie keine Vorteile... Alternativ koenntest du auch eine Domain per A-Record auf eine IP binden und dann die beiden anderen Domains per C-Name auf die erste *Domain* linken. Das ist eigentlich die komfortabelste Loesung.


----------



## Fabian (11. Dezember 2004)

Illuminati hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie sag ich das dem oident und dem psyBNC dass es jetzt mehrere vHosts gibt ?



Dem OIdentd musst du gar nichts sagen. Der ist ja nur fuer die Ident (also das vor dem @ im IRC) wichtig. Dem psyBNC sagst du das einfach mit "/bvhost deine.super.domain.de" - bzw. "/bvhost 127.0.0.1" - also mit der IP. Pass auf, dass pro IP und Domain Reverse DNS auch richtig gesetzt ist.



			
				Illuminati hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist es möglich z.B. nur mailbox.de als Reverse-Eintrag einzutragen und dann gruene.mailbox.de, blaue.mailbox.de, rote.mailbox.de als vHost zu erhalten ? Wenn ja, wie ? (Sollte dann natürlichmittels psyBNC im IRC so beim User angezeigt werden)



Nein. Wenn dein Reverse DNS nicht stimmt, bekommst du als VHost nur die IP. (Wenn dies nicht stimmt soll mich jemand verbessern, denke aber dass ist die Wahrheit) 




			
				Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Natuerlich kannst du auch die drei (Sub)Domains auf drei IPs binden, aber das bringt irgendwie keine Vorteile...



Doch, der Vorteil sollte sein, dass er eben die "Vhosts" im IRC benutzen kann.

fabian.tutorials.de = 193.28.88.250
johannes.tutorials.de = 193.28.88.250
illuminati.tutorials.de = 193.28.88.250
193.28.88.250 = tutorials.de

Die VHost ist ja der Reverse DNS (imho), also wird die Host durch die IP aufgeloest. Macht der IRC Server ein Lookup auf 193.28.88.250 - sieht er nur tutorials.de


----------



## Helmut Klein (11. Dezember 2004)

Du brauchst für jeden Vhost eine eigene IP mit Reverse-DNS Eintrag.

D.h. die IP muss auf den Host zeigen und andersrum. Ansonsten gehts nicht.


----------



## JohannesR (11. Dezember 2004)

Fabian B. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Doch, der Vorteil sollte sein, dass er eben die "Vhosts" im IRC benutzen kann.
> 
> fabian.tutorials.de = 193.28.88.250
> johannes.tutorials.de = 193.28.88.250
> ...



Kann der psyBNC das nicht anhand des Hostnamens aufloesen? Das ist ja dreckig...


----------



## Fabian (11. Dezember 2004)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann der psyBNC das nicht anhand des Hostnamens aufloesen? Das ist ja dreckig...



Was soll der psyBNC anhand der Host aufloesen, die IP? Angenommen ich setze als Vhost meine fabian.tutorials.de. psyBNC benutzt diese Host zum connecten, der Server nimmt aber (imho again) die IP her und macht da drauf ein lookup. Dann sind wir wieder bei 193.28.88.250 = tutorials.de...


----------



## Helmut Klein (11. Dezember 2004)

Fabian B. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was soll der psyBNC anhand der Host aufloesen, die IP? Angenommen ich setze als Vhost meine fabian.tutorials.de. psyBNC benutzt diese Host zum connecten, der Server nimmt aber (imho again) die IP her und macht da drauf ein lookup. Dann sind wir wieder bei 193.28.88.250 = tutorials.de...



So ist es auch.


----------



## JohannesR (11. Dezember 2004)

Nein, er sollte einfach weiter den Hostnamen verwenden, dann kann/koennte man mehrere VHosts auf eine IP binden. Das waere sinnvoll. Mir wuerde es sehr ueber aufstossen, wenn ich fuer jeden VHost eine IP benoetige. Das saugt doch etwas, oder? Immerhin sind es doch **V**Hosts, virtuelle Hosts... Von denen man so viele wie man will auf eine IP legen kann, was ja sinn der Sache ist...? Oder arbeitet mein Hirn grade nicht, weil Wocheende ist?


----------



## Fabian (12. Dezember 2004)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder arbeitet mein Hirn grade nicht, weil Wocheende ist?



Lies dir doch nochmal meine Antworten durch... ;-] 

Willst du damit einen Apache betreiben, sollte das gehen. Nicht aber im IRC, da wird eben ein RDNS Lookup gemacht.


----------



## JohannesR (12. Dezember 2004)

Hmmm, das IRC dreckig ist, wusste ich ja schon, aber dass es derart dreckig ist, ist mir neu... Na schoen.


----------



## MiNiMaG (13. Dezember 2004)

Sorry, war übers Wochenende unterwegs. 
Jetzt bin ich richtig aufgeklärt (hätten das nicht meine Eltern tun sollen? ) und habs kapiert.

Vielen Dank


----------



## MasterJM (14. Dezember 2004)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmmm, das IRC dreckig ist, wusste ich ja schon, aber dass es derart dreckig ist, ist mir neu... Na schoen.



Hi,

*hrhr*

vor meiner IRC war mir nicht klar, warum IPs knapp sind  
jetzt weiss ich es   - und btw die meisten "geilen" Domains gehören
eh alle samt IRC Freaks - echt schlimm teilweise 

Und damits nicht ganz OT ist, Helmut hat es genau richtig gesagt.

Und ums noch mal richtig zu sagen, man kann auch mit einer domain.xy
3 Vhosts als a.domain.xy b.domain.xy c.domain.xy machen - braucht
man halt nur entsprechend 3 IPs und den rdns Eintrag.

MfG JM


----------



## MiNiMaG (5. Februar 2005)

Jetzt muss ich das Thema nochmal aufgreifen.

Irgendwie will mir der IRC-Server die Änderung nicht zulassen
Er bleibt fest der Meinung, dass mein vhost immer der des ersten Reverseeintrages (HauptIP mit der ich auf psybnc connecte) ist.

mit '/dns <reverseeintrag>' kann man die ips auflösen und das klappt auch (immer die HauptIP)

Muss ich denn da noch was am Identserver ändern oder noch irgendwie ein Routing einstellen?


----------



## rej (17. März 2005)

probier im mIRC mal /dns domain, anschliessend /dns IP
oder falls grade nicht vorhanden, einfach nslookup in der bash(linux) oder cmd(win2k, winxp) eingeben.

die IP muss in die domain aufgelöst werden, und umgekehrt.
weiterhin sollte es auch möglich sein, die domain selbst anzu pingen, dann funktioniert die vhost-geschichte auch.


----------

